# Book list



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

Any books worth reading &/or owning on this list?

15 Survival Adventures Every Prepper Should Read - Survival Mom

Sent from my SM-G530R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Only one I've read is "Endurance". Good book but, what's the chance of your getting stranded on Antarctica?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Didn't read the list but someone here posted that a supposed prep site had suggested using something that would be deadly if used in storing food. I think a list of bonafide (proven) books would be great!!


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

Boss Dog said:


> Only one I've read is "Endurance". Good book but, what's the chance of your getting stranded on Antarctica?


It's cold other places too... lol but yeah I'm certainly not going to Antarctica willingly 

Sent from my SM-G530R7 using Tapatalk


----------

